

Is Microsoft About To Overpay For Skype? - mvs
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/microsoft-skype/

======
melling
Did Google overpay for YouTube? Won't it really come down to how the leverage
the product and its hundreds of million users? These types are articles aren't
really worth reading.

